# Wine rating website?



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have ratebeer for beer ratings and top25cigar for cigars, but are there any websites where users post wine ratings? I can't seem to find any. Thanx for any help!


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.winespectator.com/Wine/Home/

That's the only one I know of, and all they do is publish some "Top 100" and "top 25" lists...it's by the same publishers as Cigar Aficianado, so take it for what it is...they also try to lure you in to a membership, but you can access most of their lists w/o one...i don't have one...

if I finid more, i'll post 'em.

jag


----------



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

Try Snooth. http://www.snooth.com/


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I use http://www.cellartracker.com to keep track of what wine I have and users can them post their own comments and ratings. They can be either public or private comments.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

lightning9191 said:


> Hi everyone! I have ratebeer for beer ratings and top25cigar for cigars, but are there any websites where users post wine ratings? I can't seem to find any. Thanx for any help!


Funny you ask that question.. When top25cigar was created, PDS also had a site called top25wine.

Unfortunatly it is no longer around but... :hn

Sorry, I am no help at all!!


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanx for the answers. I checked out snooth and cellartracker and they both seem to be what I am looking for....reviews from average joes.


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Lightning, unless you know well posters' palate preference, and more importantly, ability to judge a wine, I would take a good number of CT ratings with a big grain of salt. Eric (CT owner) and I have been discussing this issue since even before he started coding and although there is huge number of tasting notes on the site these days I only "trust" those few whose palates I know well. Most ratings there "align" with an already published score from a known critic or two, people simply don't trust their palates enough (and its s shame, IMO).

If you need any help with suggestions/recommendations, give me a shout, I am pretty hands on with wine and run probably the best wine tasting group in USA for the past 9 years.


----------

